# Icing on the cake, there goes the job.



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Merry Xmas from my employer - no job. Not an easy time of year to get re-employed. Still things could be worse. I could be living with an alcoholic cheater! (deliberate sarc). Time to dig deep for the next work adventure - will have to be some type of driving job unless something else presents.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a special place in hell for employers who lay off people right before Christmas. Sorry for your predicament. Good luck on the job search.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Talk about worst possible timing. I agree with the above post, El Diablo is keeping a spot hot just for them.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We've been there too... it sucks but dust yourself off, keep looking forward. You'll be fine.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Prayers go up for you, @Horizon ~ please keep us timely posted!

May the Heavenly Father continue to keep you and yours under his loving watch!*


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed - IF there is another option. Sometimes the business simply doesn't have the money to pay everyone. 



Blondilocks said:


> There's a special place in hell for employers who lay off people right before Christmas. Sorry for your predicament. Good luck on the job search.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I have to do it. 

It sucks


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> There's a special place in hell for employers who lay off people right before Christmas. Sorry for your predicament. Good luck on the job search.


Well said.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your offerings - Merry Xmas to you all and best wishes for 2017


----------

